# Pokemon Global Link opens April 13.



## RespectTheBlade

So.... The official Global Link site, www.pokemon-gl.com, says that the Pokemon Global Link will open on April 13th. Thoughts?


----------



## Zero Moment

Yay.
I didn't think it would be so soon.
I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## Green

yay i get my flareon :D

glad the delay wasn't too long.


----------



## Noctowl

OH NO I DON'T HAVE MY INTERNET SORTED OUT YET HALP!

Other than that, that's pretty great.


----------



## Superbird

*Yay!~* That's awesome! Dream World, here I come!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Finally open!


----------



## mewtini

YESYES THIS IS GREAT

....ahem.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I guess that makes up for the lack of a Homestuck finale.


----------



## mewtini

Awww :c

*pats Karkat*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I actually think the dream world is up and running now. so, yay!


----------



## BlackTitress

Yup. It's up today! I went on a few hours ago and it was pretty cool! (I got the new Unova starters pokedex cover!)


----------



## Green

Mine says the game sync has to charge.

uh?


----------



## MentheLapin

Time I'm told it takes to process my data: "5 minutes or more"
Time it's taken thus far: 853 minutes.


----------



## Alxprit

I've had the same problems, I wonder what the deal is. Somebody better explain stuff soon...


----------



## Not Meowth

...there isn't much to do, is there :/


----------



## Mendatt

Is anyone else having a problem with inexplicable 0% loading?


----------



## MentheLapin

It's been 24 hours and my data apparently still hasn't processed. 5 minutes my ass.


----------



## Patar

Crona said:


> Yup. It's up today! I went on a few hours ago and it was pretty cool! (I got the new Unova starters pokedex cover!)


How you get such cover :D I want :D
I got myself an Infiltrator Hoppip. Preeeety cool :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It worked fine for me. Although I have the feeling it was because I was on during "Quiet" hours, according to the Dream World status. It was fun though! Adorable and such. I was excited when I caught my first Dream World Pokémon.

Too bad we can't transfer the Eeveelutions yet.


----------



## Zora of Termina

^ Yeah, I get the feeling it's a lot busier during the day as opposed to at night. Kidlings and all.

Regardless, I have attained my first DW Pokemon; a Poochyena with Rattled. Not the /best/ thing (I want my Vaporeon dammit), but it was easily the best thing of what I found last night. :v


----------



## mewtini

Zora of Termina said:


> ^ Yeah, I get the feeling it's a lot busier during the day as opposed to at night. *Kidlings* and all.
> 
> Regardless, I have attained my first DW Pokemon; a Poochyena with Rattled. Not the /best/ thing (I want my Vaporeon dammit), but it was easily the best thing of what I found last night. :v


Kidlings :3

I can't use it as I don't yet have WFC. I will soon!

(I wany my Espeon..)

you can catch Pokemon in DW?! :o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Indigo said:


> you can catch Pokemon in DW?! :o


Nah. You can only "befriend" them. Then you go to this magic tree place, give it a berry, and then you make a "wish" to get the Pokémon. Which really means you can transfer it to your game. After all that, you "wake up" from the Dream World and go to the Entralink in the game. It'll be there in the Entree Forest, then you catch it. They give you a free Dream Ball to do it with, which I think has a 100% catch rate.


----------



## mewtini

So you obtain them still. That's cool :D

And yeah, Dream Ball is like a Master Ball. I knew it, but not where it was used.

I know it sounds like Dream World, but I didn't know that you could obtain Pokemon via DW.


----------



## Adriane

I tried to get on early this morning; no dice.


----------



## Green

got a lickitung. very pleased.

also, can we not transfer our eeveelutions...?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Whoohoo Ponyta get. With Flame Body!


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Wonderful, now the Dream World shall not simply be within my dreams. A shame I still must repair my internet settings, however - quite hopefully I may familiarize myself with the mechanics of the Dream World in this time.


----------



## Mewtwo

SURSKIT GET.
ahaha, I love Dream World already


----------



## Spatz

Mewtwo said:


> SURSKIT GET.
> ahaha, I love Dream World already


I got one too! (female, bonus!)

I dun wanna evolve it, Unerve is impractical compared to Rain Dish. I should breed and evolve one!

I got on like 19 hours ago, and it was fine, wonder why you guys had prollems?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Lord Tittington I said:


> also, can we not transfer our eeveelutions...?


From the official website:



> Stay tuned for more information on when you’ll be able to befriend your Eevee evolution in the Pokémon Dream World. This promotion will be coming soon!


So, in other words, we gotta wait until they say something about it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Has anyone tried out the global battle union yet? It's pretty fun. (the random matchup thing)


----------



## Adriane

A full day and still can't get on ; ; I better be able to in the morning else I'll be very upset. :(


----------



## nothing to see here

I've had absolutely no luck getting onto this thing.  The best I managed was getting the Game Sync thing to spit out my game's ID number, but other than that I get nothing but connection errors (sometimes after waiting a few minutes after "tucking in" a Pokémon, but they still happen eventually.)

Also, since someone mentioned them: random matchups seem to be a pretty useless feature to me.  But that's mainly because everyone I've ever been matched up with disconnects before the battle even starts.
Seriously... whether it's someone with a generic "competitive-battling douchebaggery incarnate" team (Garchomp, Metagross, Gengar, Lati*s, etc. etc.) or something that's actually interesting (like some girl with an all-Ground team--aside from, of all things, a Kricketune--or a kid from Japan with a team of six Eevee evolutions), nobody I've ever gotten through random matchups has ever actually stuck around past the "choose Pokémon" screen.

Of course, all of this was all from the "free" battle mode.  The "rated" battle mode might have less of that, but I haven't tried them since I haven't been able to get my account on the website to accept my game's ID number...  which (if you signed up for an account before this whole thing actually went online) is apparently impossible unless you can get your game's sending-Pokémon-to-the-Dream-World thing to work first.


----------



## Spatz

OMG, wry...

I accidentally bumped the button on my power bar, turning off my computer, in the middle of PDW!

EDiT: Nothing bad happen, its ok!


----------



## Sypl

It won't load for me. :(


----------



## MentheLapin

People whose information is still processing, check this.

I'm going to hold off on sending a report until later today.


----------



## Mustardear

OK so I was getting the "processing registration data" thing for a few days so I asked a question at customer services this morning. 3 hours later and I'm on the Dream World! However, there was no response to my question, so I'm not sure if asking it actually helped or not...


----------



## MentheLapin

Yaay! My Dream World is live! I'm gonna catch a Poochyena and a Zigzagoon and a Stunfisk and a--







_Fuck.
You._


----------



## Mewtwo

Mine worked immediately; I never had to process data.

hmmm...

Also, I named my Surskit Surskitty, after one of the awesomest TCoD members \o/


----------



## MentheLapin

Welp, I got onto it. My laptop hates everything so the minigames went seriously slowly. I ended up with a Sunkern. My creys...


----------



## spaekle

lol I'm in college, I'd be happy if i could get my DS working with the shitty internet here in the first place :( 

Guess I won't be getting on until next month.


----------



## Alxprit

Got onto the Dream World, transferred over a Hoppip and took my Durant back. I'd much rather have Latias up in there =3


----------



## Aisling

I keep getting an unexpected error when I try to log in. :( If it doesn't jump me to the unexpected error page, when I try to click on anything it takes me to a page telling me what the Global Link is and that I need an account to participate. :/ I'm really annoyed, I was hoping it would be working today...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I haven't had any problems. Serperior in, lickitung out, thank you and goodnight. *shrug* Honestly, for the most part cases where you don't have problems are going to be rare this early into the release/with so many people hyped up about it; I wouldn't spend a lot of time worrying about it. My shiny foongus got stuck in the Japanese Dream World a few days before they shut it down, but it was dealt with soon enough and I got her back. No big deal.


----------



## JackPK

Spaekle said:


> lol I'm in college, I'd be happy if i could get my DS working with the shitty internet here in the first place :(
> 
> Guess I won't be getting on until next month.


yes, this. so much this. it makes me wish the DS had an ethernet plug.


----------



## nothing to see here

No luck with the Dream World yet; just the same old saving-do-not-turn-off-the-power screen for a few minutes and then a communication error.  I guess too many people are trying to get on there in the range of 3 to 5 PM Eastern time.

I did manage to get a couple of random matchup battles to go beyond the "choose Pokémon" screen today without whoever was on the other end disconnecting, though.  Of course, all of these people disconnected during the black-screen fade-out that happens after both people pick their Pokémon, so it really wasn't much different.


----------



## Spatz

SCRAPPY TAILLOW (shame its a guy though...no Supersonic/Brave Bird Swellow for me today...)


----------



## Mai

The Dream World is pretty fun! I don't have anything I was planning for yet (a cinccino with skill link and maybe just some pokemon I don't want to bother breeding for egg moves myself) but I _did_ get a female sentret with frisk which is now a furret. It has covet, too! Which basically means I'm running around to find tabunne patches, stealing their oran berries and defeating them for ridiculous EXP. She's definitely staying on my team~

I also have a scrappy taillow and a rain dish surskit, but I'm unlikely to use those.


----------



## Mendatt

Is anyone else muchly troubled about sky race? I swear, it's sooo hard! I'm at max speed as soon as it's actually possible through getting water drop things, and I never even hit a cloud or an electric sign, but I end up over a hundred feet from the finish line! It's ridiculous.


----------



## Superbird

I thought it was easy...But maybe if you hold Pelliper closer to the front of the screen?


----------



## Spatz

I ace it with almost half the tiome left on the clock...

RATTLED POOCHYENA TODAY! (Still male...)


----------



## Mendatt

I've been holding it so close to the front of the screen that you can't see the tip of it's beak. It doesn't matter what I do, it just doesn't work. I've tried everything, and than I tried everything again in case I got better since than.


----------



## Alxprit

I won the Sky Race my first try. Don't know what you're doing wrong, and I don't think anybody can ever know unless they were watching you play the game.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I can finish with plenty of time left even without avoiding all of the clouds. That may be part of the problem—you're trying too hard to grab the water droplets and avoid every single obstacle. Zigzagging all over the screen in an effort to dodge wastes more time than moving fluidly, and while you certainly want to avoid _most_ of the clouds, hitting a few here and there really doesn't affect your score too badly.

And while theoretically you can "get there faster" by hugging the left edge of the screen, you're also drastically reducing your reaction time when something comes up. Hanging back a little closer to the middle allows you the opportunity to see what's ahead of you and move out of the way more fluidly, and even chart a course that will let you dodge an obstacle and grab a droplet in as few movements as possible. Games like this are about efficiency and economy of movement, not about trying to be absolutely perfect and untouched.


----------



## Mendatt

I'll try that. But I usually stop going for water droplets just after I hit max speed, and it isn't that hard to dodge the obstacles. I think it might be my connection.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

So, I just started using this!
Got a Nidoran(f) yesterday, and a Tangela now.
this is fun~


----------



## Mendatt

You got your espeon? How?


----------



## Sypl

It's not possible!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

...ohwait, I only THOUGHT I had got it at the moment of posting. Still have to wait for it, it seems.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I think the Eeveeloutions can be picked up sometime in may, because that's when the game ends, and you can't get one via the breakout clone anymore.


----------

